# **** Bait



## langer (Feb 9, 2009)

Do any of you know any homemade **** baits that wont attract dogs or cats?


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

better off buying some species specific traps for trapping around farm steads etc. Pick up some little griz traps. they work wonders around farms or closer to towns where you have to worry about cats and dogs. Or pick up a live trap for those areas. The last thing you need is to catch a dog or a cat in a 220. It'll give you a black eye and/or a law suit depending on what kind of dog you catch.

deano


----------



## cooncrazy (Feb 5, 2011)

Ive had good luck with oranges or raw eggs right in town.


----------



## premoj (Feb 23, 2009)

I like to use this one, it smells really sweet.

1/3 oz. spearmint oil 
2/3 oz. peppermint oil

Stay away from anything that is fleshy, if you're trapping around a high population of cats and dogs. Also marshmallows and other house hold goodies. ***** have a very large sweet tooth.


----------

